# Natural honey with a spicy cinnamon flavor



## kwest

I got a jar of honey from my grandpa that is spicy cinnamon flavored. it has nothing added to it( it is just pure honey) . my family agrees that it is the best honey we have ever had. we only have clover honey from our hives so this is a real treat. have you ever tasted honey like this and does anyone know what nectar source honey like this would come from. the honey is from the high desert in central oregon where there is alot of juniper etc.. we have had other honey from him and it did not taste like this.


----------



## vegasvalet

Did the honey come in a recycled container?


----------



## Omie

Maybe some lady nearby added essential oils to her hot tub? 

Remember the red bees and red 'honey' on NY -they found out the bees from several different beekeepers were feasting at the runoff ranks of the local maraschino cherry factory.  The bees themselves turned bright red, the 'honey' that was cured and capped in the combs was red cherry syrup with all kinds of preservatives in it.


----------



## kwest

no im sure there was nothing like the marchino cherry deal. they live way out from any towns or anything. im sure the glass jar was clean unless there was some left over applesauce flavor. I dont really think its from applesauce as it is a glass quart jar that knowing her grandma it was really clean.


----------



## Merlyn Votaw

Yes I know what you are talking about Last year I had 3 frames of cinnom . I don't know why but only 3 frames .All the rest in the same super were normal honey. I sure was good and if I could I woukd have more


----------



## Laurence Hope

I did a trade a few years ago, in which I received some very cinnamon-ny flavored clover honey. It was some of the best honey I ever had.


----------



## kwest

Im glad im not the only one who has tasted it. does anyone have a clue what it comes from? our jar of it is going fast and id love to get more.


----------



## Laurence Hope

Hey, kwest - I can't help on finding that cinnamon honey for you, but if you do, let me know where.
Also, how is Manhattan these days? The last time I went through there (around 1976) I blinked and missed it. Has it grown?


----------



## kwest

it has grown some. it is still a pretty nice small town. one of the nicest towns around because it hasn't changed and grown much since the 70's. However bozeman is way to big for me. I hate to see growth but it is good for business i guess. those of you who did have cinnamon flavored honey what type of are did it come from. was it a dry desert area like where mine came from?


----------



## Laurence Hope

The cinnamon tasting honey I had came from extreme north North Dakota or in Canada just north of the border. I received it from a beek who keeps on both sides of the line. I don't remembe his name, and I can't find the old posts from the now gone trading forum.


----------



## charmd2

I actually bought some a few weeks ago from one of our local shops. (I have been out of my honey for months.) Absoultely awesome. Although I can't guarantee the Missouri address is where the honey came from, it was labeled from Missouri. 

If I only knew the source I would figure out a way to put all my hives on it.


----------



## MichiganBee184

My fist year I had a small amount of honey that had the cinnimon taste.I was told its from macintosh apple trees,which are close by.Iwas so noticable I thought it might be pesticice or something


----------



## Heartspark

I believe rapeseed also produces a spice tasting honey.


----------



## Bryan4916

I had a small section of partially cured honey that has the same taste. It was harvested by me in NE Oklahoma on July 5th. I have no idea what the source is but it tastes great.


----------



## Bill91143

I know I'm a little off topic, but I use to live in Big Sky. I was the resident Deputy Sheriff there. Is the Oasis Steak House still there in Manhattan? There use to be several beekeepers over around Amsterdam in the alfalfa fields. That truly is a beautiful and unique part of the country.


----------



## wmsuber58

I am glad to hear of others with cinnamon honey. I had some cut comb I put in jars last year and it too had this unique taste. I did not find this taste in my bottled honey. If it was there, the strength would have been diminished by the blending. Unfortunately, I have no clue what the bees were working. I am in southwest Georgia in the middle of farm country. We have an abundance of red clover, a lot of St. Johns Wart. I sure wish I knew what it was.


----------



## Bloom

Has anyone had any luck pinpointing this honey? I'd love to try some!


----------



## Matthew77

I took off 2 supers today from Lehigh Acres, Fl. This honey also has a cinnamon flavor to it. It's delicious. I don't know what it's from. A few weeks ago I took off Brazilian Pepper, but it didn't have this flavor.


----------



## NE Beekeeper

I have on occasion come across some of that "cinnamon" flavored honey myself. My honey bees collect nectar from wild flowers and clovers that live between the corn and bean fields of eastern Nebraska. I've never had an abundance of the cinnamon flavor, so I assume to the best of my ability that it is an early summer cool weather wildflower. I'd like to know also what it is from. I put it in the same category as wild plum in my area. If everything is right, I get lucky.


----------



## GaSteve

I have heard that sunflower honey has a bit of a cinnamon flavor to it.


----------



## ChuckReburn

We get a little Tallow Tree Honey that I (and many people) think has a spicy, cinnamon taste to it. Also my wife claims the late season wildflower has a "spicy kick" to it - I don't taste the "kick" and couldn't guess the nectar source on that one.


----------



## beesohappy

Laurence Hope said:


> The cinnamon tasting honey I had came from extreme north North Dakota or in Canada just north of the border. I received it from a beek who keeps on both sides of the line. I don't remembe his name, and I can't find the old posts from the now gone trading forum.



I agree. I bought some from a beekeeper here close by that had a friend bring him a barrel from N. Dakota. Great honey!


----------



## Carthoris

I signed up just to practice necromancy on this thread.. I have 5lbs of Members Mark honey(Sam's Club brand) that I bought a few months back for my storage to try out before committing to a large order. My mom opened one and likes it. It tastes like a stick of big red cinnamon bubble gum to me. It is clover honey. I haven't eaten it on anything. My dad says it tastes like cinnamon too. He didn't even realize it was honey. My mom says she doesn't taste it. She said it tastes like Sue bee whopper butter honey her grandma put on her biscuits 50 years ago. I've got a dozen types of honey at the house and I've had thousands of different brands and types. Never tasted cinnamon in it.

It was purchased in Knoxville some time this year. It is being distributed from out west and is 100% USA

Just thought I'd add to the thread for those who ask the question down the line.


----------



## pseudoacacia

I have experienced a cinnamon flavor in some of my honey. If I recall correctly it was from a mid-late summer extraction and we have a lot of goldenrod, but I can't say for certain what contributed that flavor.


Another one I had while working some hives early one spring and taking a bite out of some capped burr comb, a rather intense green apple flavor. It was incredible and there were quite a few apple trees nearby. But I have never experienced it in my extracted honey.


----------



## IamSeaBee

This is the first year i got cinnamon flavor in my honey and the only thing i can think of was from clover during a long dry spell may have changed the flavor of the clover a bit. it was from a mid summer harvest in New York. didn't taste it in the early summer honey so i can rule out apple trees and was too early for goldenrod. the only thing that was in abundance was clover


----------

